# The moon (First try)



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys

I gazed out my bedroom window and noticed a gap in the sky where the moon was seen, I rushed out to my front door with my Tripod, remote shutter release, 20D and 70-200 f4.

Here is my attempt, more practice required :thumb:










Exif.

Camera	Canon EOS 20D
Exposure	0.025 sec (1/40)
Aperture	f/11.0
Focal Length	180 mm
ISO Speed	100

Any advice, comments & Critique welcome


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good to me..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The problem with moon shots (at least in my mind!) is that unless you have a telescope or 500mm+ lens the images I see are all very 'samey' i.e a small moon somewhere in a sea of black.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Get the most from big lens or the telescope adaptor jobby... However its still a very nice clear shot... Like it...:thumb:

Infact dependent on time of year you can get the moon very low on the horizon and absolutely huge, to the naked eye...:thumb:

But thats the Supermoon Illusion...

Anyway heres some moony dates for you...

http://www.seasky.org/astronomy/astronomy-calendar-2011.html


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The moon looked amazing this morning but I was on my way out to work 

My best effort came with a 300mm lens and is heavily cropped, would like to try some longer lens stuff or maybe with a telescope.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not Mine but from a site im on...

http://www.88qv.com/net/165.jpg


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with you guys, If I had the cash to blow on a 500mm L lens I would but I don't so I won't, I'm getting a Canon 60D or 7D next summer and that will allow more cropping without losing quality, the 20D only has a 8mp sensor so cropping is near to none. 

I might get a Sigma 500mm though sometime next year but I have not looked at it yet so I don't know yet. 

That last one is epic!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

You need this military piece of equipment

Clicky


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I've seen a couple of fantastic shots with 1000mm telescopes. They don't have to be overly expensive, either.... 

Bret


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Same here, this is my best attempt with a 300mm focal length










See a better view on my photography blog

www.valleysshutterbug.blogspot.com


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice shot mate, did you try cropping it at all?

This is one I took with a 200mm lens and obviously cropped.


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine is cropped slightly, its taken at 300mm focal. I like to take all my lunar stuff in RAW and have a good play to get the best look.

I do like yours though, real nice


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I did crop it a little bit, the 20D does not allow for much cropping with it's 8MP's

I might get something bigger soon but I'm not sure yet, maybe a 60D or a 600D, the 7D is unlikely although I would LOVE to get me one of those monsters


----------

